# Tweeter de anillo casero.



## frontalini (Jul 3, 2012)

Soy aficionado al audio y a hacer muchas cosas en forma casera, hace un tiempo se me ocurrio la posibilidad de fabricar mis propios tweeters de anillo, recorriendo la web vi fotos de varios modelos, vifa, scanspeak etc. El proyecto es a modo de experimento y lo tenia un poco relegado, entre algunas cosas que hago, me dedico a pulir espejos de telescopios en el observatorio de parque centenario...
Conversando con Juanfilas, le comente del proyecto y el me animó a que suba el post, asi que aqui van algunas fotos del desarrollo.

Pieza polar, hecha en hierro 1010, luego del trabajo de torno, le hice un tratamiento de decarburado, esto logra que se aproveche el campo de los imanes al maximo. el color es un tratamiento de superficie cobreada.
El iman es de tipo ceramico, se consigue en las casas de repuestos para parlantes.
El nucleo esta perforado en forma pasante, la idea es que dentro vaya alojado el corecctor de fase.
El diafragma es de seda, termo formada, la bobina esta hecha con alambre de cobre de 0.09 mm de diametro.
En el pdf hay mas detalles de la construcción.
hice una primer medición, la fr me dio 670 hz, hay alguna resonancia que hay que atenuar, pero de eso se encargará el relleno de la camara trasera .
Saludos


----------



## maton00 (Jul 3, 2012)

aqui el problema es el de resonancias parasitas (por imperfecciones de la membrana). ¡pero que bien quedo esa membrana! por ahi el tema del corrector de fase no me cuadra; ¿para que sirve? 
saludos!


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jul 3, 2012)

Buenísimo, podes subir un gráfico de respuesta en frecuencia.
¿Lo podes armar sin tener que importar de afuera ninguna pieza?


----------



## frontalini (Jul 3, 2012)

maton00 dijo:


> aqui el problema es el de resonancias parasitas (por imperfecciones de la membrana). ¡pero que bien quedo esa membrana! por ahi el tema del corrector de fase no me cuadra; ¿para que sirve?
> saludos!



Si es posible, Juanfilas me comento algo sobre esa resonancia, en realidad no corrije fase, solo encausa la onda posterior, no es invento mio, lo vi en un corte de un tweeter comercial
Saludos





2SC2922 dijo:


> Buenísimo, podes subir un gráfico de respuesta en frecuencia.
> ¿Lo podes armar sin tener que importar de afuera ninguna pieza?



El grafico no l tengo, no tengo un buen microfono como para medirlo.
El armado es 100% nacional, eceptuando el iman que creo es de afuera.
Saludos


----------



## maton00 (Jul 3, 2012)

por ahi en san google haye un circuito preamplificador FET con un electret.... supuestamante era rival de los micros profesionales de grabación,  usando un electret de 1 Obama.


----------



## tecniloco80 (Jul 3, 2012)

muy bueno te quedo exelente felicitaciones 
ahora trata de hacer uno con membrana metalica que alcanzan mejor respuesta en frecuencias altas algo como esto









la desventaja es que se rompen si sobrepasa el limite


----------



## maton00 (Jul 3, 2012)

el problema es la delgadez de la mambrana, pero incluso se ve un poco mas simple que la de seda.


----------



## tecniloco80 (Jul 3, 2012)

yo intente hacer con el aluminio que traen los tarros de leche para bebes pero no sonaban muy bien los de las fotos son eminences son costosos tengo muchos asi dañados la bobina esta buena solo se daña la membrana


----------



## frontalini (Jul 4, 2012)

tecniloco80 dijo:


> muy bueno te quedo exelente felicitaciones
> ahora trata de hacer uno con membrana metalica que alcanzan mejor respuesta en frecuencias altas algo como esto
> http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_7816593img00446.jpghttp://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_7816627img00449.jpg
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo hice un par con membrana de aluminio, en realidad era para unos tweeters jvc que se me quemaron, no es dificil, pero la frecuencia de resonancia es mucho mas alta y aparecen otros problemas, me gustan mas lo de seda por lo suaves que son.
saludos



tecniloco80 dijo:


> muy bueno te quedo exelente felicitaciones
> ahora trata de hacer uno con membrana metalica que alcanzan mejor respuesta en frecuencias altas algo como esto
> http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_7816593img00446.jpghttp://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_7816627img00449.jpg
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo hice un par con membrana de aluminio, en realidad era para unos tweeters jvc que se me quemaron, no es dificil, pero la frecuencia de resonancia es mucho mas alta y aparecen otros problemas, me gustan mas lo de seda por lo suaves que son.
saludos





tecniloco80 dijo:


> yo intente hacer con el aluminio que traen los tarros de leche para bebes pero no sonaban muy bien los de las fotos son eminences son costosos tengo muchos asi dañados la bobina esta buena solo se daña la membrana



Yo los habia hecho con algo parecido, el secreto para que salgan bien es hacer en un macizo  de aluminio, luego haces la contraparte fundida en plomo sobre la pieza de aluminio.
para formar la membrana pones la chapa entre los moldes y presionas con una morza.
te aseguro que salen muy bien.
Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 4, 2012)

Buenos dias Frontalini, muy interesante tu diseño, y por lo que se ve en la medición, viene mas que bien, quedaria ver un poco las curvas de distorsión para aceverar con un poco mas de criterio.  Por el momento mis mas sinceras felicitaciones por tu trabajo.  Esperamos mas info en este post. Un saludo. sergio.


----------



## frontalini (Jul 4, 2012)

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenos dias Frontalini, muy interesante tu diseño, y por lo que se ve en la medición, viene mas que bien, quedaria ver un poco las curvas de distorsión para aceverar con un poco mas de criterio.  Por el momento mis mas sinceras felicitaciones por tu trabajo.  Esperamos mas info en este post. Un saludo. sergio.



Hola Sergio,
Tengo que rehacer unos diafragmas nuevos y seguir probando, el principal tema es con que impregnar la membrana para que quede semirigida y que permita buen rendimiento.
Estoy viendo de conseguir un mic wm61 de panasonic para medir.
Aca en el trabajo tenemos sonometro y una camara anecoica, nosotros hacemos autopartes y la camara se usa para test de bocinas de auto.  seguramente voy a medir en la camara en cuanto pueda.
saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 4, 2012)

Antes que nada felicitaciones por el laburo, realmente muy pero muy bueno
Como te comente vía MP, me parece que los problemas resonantes no son del anillo sino del motor ya que impactan en la curva z, de todas formas sin un CDS es imposible saber cuanto están molestando estas resonancias.

Por otro lado, si bien el corrector de fase se ve correcto en cuanto medias, la parte del agarre es muy ancha te queda muy poco espacio para la onda trasera, en tu caso haría mas fino el agarre para que quede mas sección libre en el agujero de la pieza polar, además de agrandar la cámara trasera que no cuesta nada y vas a bajar mas fs.

Por el tema del material del domo, a esos espesores lo que mas influye en la rigidez no es el material en si sino la forma, el material influye muy poco y todo lo que se escucha "metálico, suave, etc." son subjetividades o resonancias en el tweeter (o respuesta muy caótica) la fuerza para hundir un domo de seda o uno de titanio es casi la misma, pero el problema con el titanio (o aluminio) es que acumula mucha energía con lo que tenemos que aumentar la amortiguación por algún lado y esto supone o aumentar fs o aumentar el peso del domo... 

De nuevo, muy bueno el laburo y si querés medirlo y estas cerca de capital federal no tengo problemas en poner mis equipos 

Saludos!


----------



## frontalini (Jul 4, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Antes que nada felicitaciones por el laburo, realmente muy pero muy bueno
> Como te comente vía MP, me parece que los problemas resonantes no son del anillo sino del motor ya que impactan en la curva z, de todas formas sin un CDS es imposible saber cuanto están molestando estas resonancias.
> 
> Por otro lado, si bien el corrector de fase se ve correcto en cuanto medias, la parte del agarre es muy ancha te queda muy poco espacio para la onda trasera, en tu caso haría mas fino el agarre para que quede mas sección libre en el agujero de la pieza polar, además de agrandar la cámara trasera que no cuesta nada y vas a bajar mas fs.
> ...



Hola Juan,

Gracias!!!

Si no es abuso de mi parte, te diria que lo mejor es medirlo con tu experiencia, voy a armar un tweeter con las mejoras que decis y cuando lo tenga listo te aviso y nos juntamos a ver que sale.
Yo soy de Boedo.
Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 4, 2012)

¡Por supuesto que no tengo problemas! ¡me encantan estos proyectos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 4, 2012)

MONSTRUO !!! que bueno quedo eso!!!
Aparte felicitaciones , no andas flojo de tecnologia.
Justamente la escasez de tweeters en estos dias es tremenda ... confio que con unas pulidas va quedar mucho mejor que muchos que venden ( o vendian ) .


----------



## frontalini (Jul 4, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> MONSTRUO !!! que bueno quedo eso!!!
> Aparte felicitaciones , no andas flojo de tecnologia.
> Justamente la escasez de tweeters en estos dias es tremenda ... confio que con unas pulidas va quedar mucho mejor que muchos que venden ( o vendian ) .



Gracias!!!
Si esto lo empece hace un par de años pensando en la escases debuenos tweeters y en los costos, una vez fui a la calle rincon a comprar un par de tweeters y me pidieron un fortuna.
Tambien con un amigo hicimos woofers de 12 pulgadas, hicimos los moldes de fibrofacil para la campana y las mande a fundir en aluminio. El motor magnetico se hizo al estilo Leea, con bobinas de alambre de cobre cuadrado. Todavia tengo dos para armar, un chiche mas para medir con Juan jaja.
Lo proximo entonces seria hacer un buen midwoofer para acompañar los tweeters, que opinas?


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 4, 2012)

SiSiSiSi!!!!!!! si alguien fabrica algo bueno nacional va a vender seguro.. por fin alguien que mete mano y ganas.   Perdon Buenas tardes, pero me encantan estos proyectos. Frontalini si sos de boedo estas muy cerquita de Juan. Bueno por el momento te vuelvo a felicitar .  espero ansioso novedades. sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 4, 2012)

Yo te diria que le des a los tweeters... lo otro viene y esta bastante trillado . Termino de hacer fabricar un par a medida con un especialista local y dan bastante bien .
pero de tweeters estamos mal!!


----------



## frontalini (Jul 7, 2012)

Ayer compre la tela para los nuevos diafragmas, color negro, hoy tengo que ver si consigo algun tipo de laca para hacer mas rigida la tela y lograr el sellado del tejido.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 8, 2012)

Se ven buenisimos!! Como me gusta lo que estas haciendo! 
En cuanto a lacas no se cual es el termino exacto . He tocado tweeters de seda y no parecen tan rigidos .... No se si un barniz comun ( incluso hay uno que venden como "elastico" para madera ) . 
Dentro de las lacas hay nitrocelulosica ( dura ) y Ureica y Epoxi ( durisimas ) ...


----------



## frontalini (Jul 8, 2012)

Antonio, yo pensaba probar con un vinilico transparente que se usa en serigrafia como base para preparar dorado.
igual hice 7 de esas membranas, sera cuestion de probar con diferentes barnices y lacas.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 8, 2012)

Ese no lo conozco! . Espero tus resultados...


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 9, 2012)

Proba varias cantidades de vinilico, pero me parece que usando poco va a ser la mejor opción ya que va a amortiguar mas y va a quedar mas liviano (recordá que la rigidez la da la forma y no el material).

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 9, 2012)

Es cierto... en general parecen "pelo con spray" , no cascara . En realidad , los deben hacer prensando el diafragma empapado , pero no debe ser facil .
Yo lo haria bien disuelto , cosa que impregne bien y cuando seque quede poco material.


----------



## LuisTesla (Jul 9, 2012)

Muy bueno Frontalini, me hiciste acordar cuando trabaje en un taller con los tornos y los CNC. Me atrapo tu proyecto felicitaciones.

 Tambien me acorde del Sr. Willy


----------



## frontalini (Jul 9, 2012)

Luis Tesla
El famso wp, yo hice un curso de construccion de bafles con el, ahi me explico el famoso ceramioxide,
parlantes pintados con epoxi y espolvoreados con oxido de titanio.  Es un poco empirico para sus diseños, pero suenan bastante bien.
saludos


----------



## LuisTesla (Jul 10, 2012)

frontalini dijo:


> Luis Tesla
> El famso wp, yo hice un curso de construccion de bafles con el, ahi me explico el famoso ceramioxide,
> parlantes pintados con epoxi y espolvoreados con oxido de titanio.  Es un poco empirico para sus diseños, pero suenan bastante bien.
> saludos



  Mira vos, sos un discípulo de Willy!!! (broma). Si, el recubrimiento ceramioxide, lo busque por internet hace tiempo y lo mas aproximado que encontre fue el Oxido de titanio, asi que lo otro era epoxi....
  El tema de con que impregnar el tweeter va a ser un lindo trabajo de experimentación, justamente hace unas semanas encontre un librito de los años 70, que hablaba de impregnar los conos, y recomendaban como opción la pintura DUCO, por su dureza y secado rapido. Sera cuestion de probar y medir. 
  Sigo atento a los avances, un abrazo


----------



## frontalini (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola Luis,

Si es epoxi del mas liviano, lo pinta a pincel y espolvorea el oxido de titanio, lo patentó
en fin....
Lo del duco lo probé, es mas duro que el vinilico, tambien en Laboratorios montiel me recomendaron cola de carpintero (vinilica) por eso se me ocurrio lo del barnis serigráfico, ho voy a comprarlo y en cuanto tenga todo armado voy a ver de medirlo con Juanfilas.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 10, 2012)

el viejo y conocido como DUCO... es la Laca Nitrocelulósica que mencione primero ! . Se usaba para los autos hasta que vino el acrilico en los '70s .
La cola de carpintero no me convence , es sensible a la humedad .


----------



## frontalini (Jul 10, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> el viejo y conocido como DUCO... es la Laca Nitrocelulósica que mencione primero ! . Se usaba para los autos hasta que vino el acrilico en los '70s .
> La cola de carpintero no me convence , es sensible a la humedad .



Si tal cual, por eso elegi el viluplast, es inmune a la humedad.


----------



## el indio (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola, disculpen que meta la cuchara, de audio talvez no sepa mucho, pero de pinturas conozco bastante, el sistema duco(nitrocel), al igual que los sinteticos a base de resinas alkidicas(sinteticos al aguarras o al thiner), tienen el problema que endurecen durante toda su vida, y llegan a ponerse tan rigidos que se parten a la menor flexion, el epoxi es duro pero estable en el tiempo, yo me inclinaria por algun poliuretano, o mejor aun un acrilico que se conserva elastico a lo largo del tiempo, existen algunas pinturas ademas con propiedades elastomericas, pero calculo que no serian recomendables para este uso, por otra parte hay que ver si los diluyentes especiales de estas pinturas no atacan la parte textil.
Existe tambien lo que se llama sinteticos al agua que son resinas acrilicas en suspencion se una vez secos conservan su elasticidad, y un tema no menor, verificar que la contraccion en el secado no altere las propiedades del cono, y esto varia segun la pintura y segun dilucion


----------



## frontalini (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola El Indio, gracias por tu aporte, te comento, recien acabo de probar con viluplast, es una pintura transparente de secado rapido que queda elastica, la textura que queda es muy similar a la de los tweeters que he tenido, me falta hacer la bobina y probar el resultado.

Saludos


----------



## LuisTesla (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola Frontalini
   Me quedo una una duda con los diafragmas nuevos que hicistes, que tela utilizas?


----------



## frontalini (Jul 10, 2012)

Luis Tesla

estoy usando tafeta, muy similar a la usada en tweeters domo textil.


----------



## el indio (Jul 10, 2012)

Estube viendo la pintura que usaste, es a base de vinilo, habra que ver si cambia propiedades con el tiempo, pero creo que es estable, tendremos que esperar los resultados.

Saludos y exitos


----------



## LuisTesla (Jul 10, 2012)

frontalini dijo:


> Luis Tesla
> 
> estoy usando tafeta, muy similar a la usada en tweeters domo textil.



 Interesante no sabia que era esta clase de tela. 
 Buscando sobre este tipo de tweeter para saber como era su estructura encontre este esquema
en PolkAudio para quienes estaban desinformados como yo




Aca el link
http://www.polkaudio.com/education/tech_article.php?id=22


----------



## LuisTesla (Jul 13, 2012)

El link de polk Audio cambio , aca el nuevo
http://m.polkaudio.com/polk-university/polk-technologies/ring-radiator-tweeter


----------



## frontalini (Jul 15, 2012)

LuisTesla dijo:


> El link de polk Audio cambio , aca el nuevo
> http://m.polkaudio.com/polk-university/polk-technologies/ring-radiator-tweeter
> http://m.polkaudio.com/images/userfiles/images/technologies/ring-radiator-tweeter-diagram.jpg



Hola, cuando empece con el proyecto, mi base fue justamente ese corte que pones de Polk.
Estuve esperando unos dias a ver como queda el viluplast, hoy voy a hacer la bobina y se la pego.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 15, 2012)

Tus posibles clientes esperamos atentos los resultados. Exitos!!


----------



## frontalini (Sep 20, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tus posibles clientes esperamos atentos los resultados. Exitos!!



Hola gente, he estado muy ocupado todo este tiempo y no me pude dedicar a terminar el proyecto, la semana que viene voy a reanudar el tema nuevamente.
Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 24, 2012)

Frontalini, lo tuyo es impresionante! realmente muy buen laburo te estas tomando, te comento algo, hace bastante tiempo, se me dió por reparar un woofer jahro, con ala de tela, y recuerdo que para sellar dicha ala, me recomendo cierta persona que fabricó parlantes, un producto especial, a base de latex, era una laca transparente de latex muy, pero muy elástica, muy liviana y que sellaba muy bien, capaz este dato te sirva.


----------



## frontalini (Sep 25, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Frontalini, lo tuyo es impresionante! realmente muy buen laburo te estas tomando, te comento algo, hace bastante tiempo, se me dió por reparar un woofer jahro, con ala de tela, y recuerdo que para sellar dicha ala, me recomendo cierta persona que fabricó parlantes, un producto especial, a base de latex, era una laca transparente de latex muy, pero muy elástica, muy liviana y que sellaba muy bien, capaz este dato te sirva.



Muchas gracias por el dato, la laca que consegui parece ir bien, solo resta terminar de armar un par de tweeters y probar resultados.
Saludos


----------



## ramiro77 (Sep 25, 2012)

Muy impresionante lo tuyo frontalini. Te felicito por el terrible laburo que te estás mandando.
Sigo leyendo atentamente este hilo.


----------



## frontalini (Jul 1, 2014)

Hola, este año ha sido muy complicado para mi, tuve que dejar los proyectos de lado por razones familiares.
Tuve mi padre muy enfermo y lamentablemente ha fallecido.
Retomo el tema teeter de anillo, pronto publicaré mis avances.

Saludos


----------

